# Asking for prayers for Harry



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Harry had a bad night last night. He was up all night and just seems to be really uncomfortable. He ate and drank this morning, but I know that something isn't right. I have a call in to the doctor... thank God he's in the office today. I'll keep everyone updated. Please send prayers for Harry. 

Thanks.
Debbie


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh no Debbie. So sorry to hear this. You bet I"ll be praying for Harry. Please keep us updated!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Debbie, I'll definitely be praying for Harry...hope he feels better soon! Let us know what the vet says!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope he is feeling better, I'll be saying prayers for him too.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Hope he feels better soon. I will prayer for him.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Debbie, I am so sorry to hear he's under the weather....please keep us apprised of how he's doing and I'll certainly keep him in my thoughts.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Debbie, many prayers being said for Harry. Hugs to all of you.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I hope Harry is OK, and it's only something temporary.


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Hope he feels better and everything is ok. I will be praying. :thumbsup:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I hope Harry is feeling better,sending prayers.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

rayer:rayer:
:grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Debbie you are such a wonderful mommy and it just proves it that you are so quick to pick up on that mommy vibe that something just isn't quite right. Prayers for you both and anxiously waiting to hear your report back.

Hugs!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I hope Harry's going to be ok, give him a hug and a kissie on the nose from all of us..


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Prayers are going out for your Harry!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Prayers being sent your way for Harry and for you.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

sending you hugs and prayers to Harry.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh, no! Poor little guy. I hope Harry is okay.:grouphug:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Sending lots of prayers to little Harry (((hugs)))


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Prayers for Harry


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Deb, Harry is always on the top of my list. 
xoxoxoxoxooxoxxo


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Chiming in to add that I'll be sending prayers out for Harry too. :heart:


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

Praying for Harry:grouphug:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh no Debbie. I'm so sorry Harry is not feeling too well. He is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Sending hugs and prayers for you and Harry. Please keep us posted.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Praying for wee little Harry, and praying for you, too, my friend ~ :grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Just got home and saw this - praying little Harry is doing better!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Update on Harry:

Everything I saw as a sign of discomfort or pain, the vet saw as the signs of a neurological issue. He feels that Harry has hepatic encephalopathy (sp?), that is a neurological problem brought on by his liver problems. He said that he was surprised, given the severity of Harry's liver disease that he didn't develop neurological problems earlier. He gave him 2 medications and said that if the problem is what he thinks it is, I should see improvement in 1 to 2 days. He wants me to call him tomorrow with a report. 

He was more concerned, however, with the fact that, even though he eats well, Harry lost a pound over the last six months. He feels that Harry's way too skinny. So, after the neuro stuff is stabilized, he wants to try to find out what else might be going on. 

There was a little good news, too... his blood work came back good, so at least the liver function isn't worse and there is no infection. 

And ... to add insult to injury... on the way home our car died and we had to wait an hour in the massive heat for a tow truck. At least we were under an overpass and there was a breeze. And a policeman stopped and gave me a cold bottle of water for Harry which I thought was so nice. :thumbsup:

After everything, we're all home and ok.

Thank you all so much for your prayers and concern. I truly appreciate it. I'll keep you posted on how Harry's doing.

Hugs,
Debbie


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh dear I am so sorry to here about Harry's present condition. Hopefully with the medication he will be much better. Sad to hear about his liver issues as well. How old is Harry?
I truly hope your sweety improves and he will be in my thoughts and prayers.
Jenna


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about Harry and his diagnosis! Well, the good thing is that his liver is doing well and that no problems were noted there. That must have been tough knowing your baby was not feeling well and then getting stuck on the street in the middle of the day with all the heat. I am so glad you both made it home safely and that the cop stopped to give Harry some water. How sweet!
I hope they can find a good medication and cure for Harry so that he gets better soon. Hopefully his weight loss is caused by his current condition and not by anything else. We'll continue to pray for him and for his upcoming treatments and results. Hugs to both of you!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Debbie, I just saw this. Harry is a fighter, he's proven that already. It's good that his blood levels were good, that's a great sign. Give him a kiss from his Auntie Linda.

How awful to be stranded in this heat. I had to take Bonnie to have her bandage re-done today, and that was a four block walk. I was a puddle. I can only imagine sitting in a car for over an hour! How nice of that police officer - sometimes you only hear the bad things, not the good.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Im just reading this and praying that whatever your Vet gave Harry is helping him to feel better real soon..


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

poochie2 said:


> Oh dear I am so sorry to here about Harry's present condition. Hopefully with the medication he will be much better. Sad to hear about his liver issues as well. How old is Harry?
> I truly hope your sweety improves and he will be in my thoughts and prayers.
> Jenna


Harry is a little over 4 years old. He became ill when he was 6 months old. Thanks for the thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Debbie - I'm so sorry I didn't see this until now. I've barely been on SM because of internet issues. Sending prayers to you both and glad you followed your mommy gut and got him into the vet. Sounds like all in all, Harry's been doing really well with all the great care you give him and if the meds can stabilize him that will be great. Need to fatten that boy up, huh? I'm sure all of use at SM could lend him a pound or two. I'm sure the vet or a nutritionist should be able to help. Sending you lots of hugs.:hugging::hugging: I'll be back communicating after tomorrow. And welcome home!! Have to see if you posted vacation pix.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Debbie, sounds like your vet is really on top of Harry's HE. I had a precious little baby that developed liver shunt & then HE later after he was operated. He lived to be almost 17 but it was always a battle---better-worse. I am glad you got Harry in right away because often it can be well managed w/diet & medications. My Kirby did well on a cottage cheese & egg protein---but every case w/this is different & your vet will know what is best for Harry.
I kept waking up in the night & just said a little prayer for Harry (& you) each time I woke up. I guess an angel must have sent that cop along to encourage you! 
Please keep us posted on how things are going. I will be thinking about you both.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Will continue the prayers for Harry and that the meds will do well for him. So sorry you had the added stress of car problems to your already stressed day with Harry! How nice of the cop to have given you some water.
Will be checking in for updates.


----------



## John Holmes (Jul 22, 2011)

If your organization is large, then, you will definitely be requiring huge workforce of a cleaning company. If you are into small business then, a small workforce will be doing cleaning jobs with complete efficiency, so decide accordingly.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

llllllllllllllllll


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> Debbie, sounds like your vet is really on top of Harry's HE. I had a precious little baby that developed liver shunt & then HE later after he was operated. He lived to be almost 17 but it was always a battle---better-worse. I am glad you got Harry in right away because often it can be well managed w/diet & medications. My Kirby did well on a cottage cheese & egg protein---but every case w/this is different & your vet will know what is best for Harry.
> I kept waking up in the night & just said a little prayer for Harry (& you) each time I woke up. I guess an angel must have sent that cop along to encourage you!
> Please keep us posted on how things are going. I will be thinking about you both.


Sandi,

Your prayers must have worked! Harry slept through the night and he's acting a little more like himself this morning. Thank you so much for thinking of him!!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

My first Malt had liver disease, so I can relate. It's a relief Harry's bloodwork is good. Your vet sounds great! You are a great mom. Harry can only get better, IMO. Please keep us posted.:grouphug::wub: What a blessing the cop came along. Thank you, Lord.:wub:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Will continue the prayers for Harry and that the meds will do well for him. So sorry you had the added stress of car problems to your already stressed day with Harry! How nice of the cop to have given you some water.
> Will be checking in for updates.


Thank you so much for keeping Harry in your prayers!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Poor baby! It does sound like he's in good hands with you and your Vet. He's in our thoughts.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

aprilb said:


> My first Malt had liver disease, so I can relate. It's a relief Harry's bloodwork is good. Your vet sounds great! You are a great mom. Harry can only get better, IMO. Please keep us posted.:grouphug::wub: What a blessing the cop came along. Thank you, Lord.:wub:


I do love my vet! We are definitely on the same page when it comes to Harry's treatment, and that makes everything so much easier. And that cop was a blessing. I poured the warmer water that I had on Harry's head (he was thrilled...lol) and let him drink the colder water. Made me realize that when I go out with the dogs I should bring a small cooler with water, because you never know.


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh Dear So sorry for the car and heat !! happy for the officer stopping with cold water. I pray that God will be Harrys dr and that the medication works and that Harry starts feeling better and that nothing will be going on he just feels under the weather and will soon start gaining his weight back prayers form my family to yours. Kisses and hugs from Romeo and Juliet and me...................:thumbsup:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Continued prayers for sweet Harry & that you and your vet will be able to easily manage his condition. So glad he had a good night. I think he had quite a few prayers being said for him. And what a wonderful man that police officer was. A true blessing.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Debbie -- I'm still praying for sweet little Harry. Hopefully the meds will work as the Vet has predicted and he will be better in a few days. Glad that his blood work was good, but losing weight isn't, so I know that you're be on top of that soon. Will continue to pray that Harry improves quickly.

The car problem is such a pain -- especially when you're having a huge heat wave. Very nice of the poilice officer to stop.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Debbie...finally just getting back to this thread. Sorry to read about Harry's diagnosis. Poor baby. I"ll be praying for him. Glad he slept well last night though. And glad that police officer helped you guys out. Aren't police officers just the best?! LOL!! 

Hugs to Harry! Thinking of you!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I will continue to pray for Harry. Hope the meds make him feel better soon.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Debbie ... I am so sorry that I am just seeing this thread. However, I am glad to have read further on in the thread ... to see you have already seen the vet, and that precious Harry is starting on meds, to hopefully, have Harry feeling back to normal real soon.

Thank God for all the kind and caring people in this world, like the policeman, who gave you a bottle of water for Harry. 

My prayers and positive thoughts ... along with love and hugs ... are being sent for both you and darling Harry.:tender:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Aww.. i'm glad that Harry is on the way to recovery... I saw your post a few days ago when you first posted Harry was up most of the night... it reminded me of my kodie. Kodie has neurologic issues and hes mostly uncomfortable at night. He was so uncomfortable one night that he wasnt laying down so at 12:30am i couldnt take it any longer (my poor guy)... i gave him another dosage of his pain meds for neuro pain... he then layed down... 
Hang in there... its hard to see your little one suffer. I will keep Harry in my prayers... 
btw.. what type of liver disease does he have? MVD?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey Deb, any update on our little Harry boy?


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am happy to read that Harry is in his way to recovery too and will pray for a speedy recovery for him.
Hugs
Kat


----------

